# Queen Cells



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

Congratulations! They look like upside down morel mushrooms. Mmmm.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Please feel free to send me your rejects . Congrats on your success!!


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey, hey,I think your on your way WVbeek

Are you going to put those cell into mating nucs now? 
Good job


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

Aisha said:


> Congratulations! They look like upside down morel mushrooms. Mmmm.


Speaking of morels, I found enough yesterday to fill a bread bag and a half another bag! I shoulda took some pictures before I ate 'em all.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Nice job Cass...now onto the mating nucs.


----------

